# First couple pics with the new DSLR



## ssramage (Jun 26, 2017)

Go easy on me. I'm pretty new to "real" cameras...all of my photos to this point have been with cell phones. 

Took all of these pics the same day the camera arrived and all in manual mode using some info from reading online (no sissy auto modes for me!).

I typically HATE taking pictures, but being the photographer is pretty fun. Looking forward to expanding my capability with this camera.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2017)

Looking good,,,, especially the one with the baby being held looking over the shoulder,,,, what camera are you using?


----------



## ssramage (Jun 26, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Looking good,,,, especially the one with the baby being held looking over the shoulder,,,, what camera are you using?



Nikon D3400 with the 18-55 kit lens


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Nikon D3400 with the 18-55 kit lens



Nice,,,, I guess I'm gonna have to get out my 35mm,,,, just heavy for me,,,, I've got a Canon T90,,,, I would scan the negatives into the computer,,,, I've got a 35 - 70 vivatar series 1 macro,,,, that I probably used the most,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 26, 2017)

Awesome start!  Congratulations on the new gear!


----------



## ssramage (Jun 26, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,, I guess I'm gonna have to get out my 35mm,,,, just heavy for me,,,, I've got a Canon T90,,,, I would scan the negatives into the computer,,,, I've got a 35 - 70 vivatar series 1 macro,,,, that I probably used the most,,,,



I've been doing some reading and think I'll be in the market for a Nikon 50mm f1.8 lens soon.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 26, 2017)

Congratulations on you new camera ... that doesn't look like the only new thing around .... !!

Speaking from experience ... It looks as if you are interested in portrait types photos... If that is ... I suggest a lens in the 70mm (also the 85 mm)range with the 1.5 crop factor the D3400 has ... which would put you in perfect portrait range of 105 mm ... 

I use a 24-70 Canon L lens on my 1.6 factor Canon cameras ...again that put pretty near the 100/125 mm portrait lens ...


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 27, 2017)

I would say your off to a good start


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Congratulations on you new camera ... that doesn't look like the only new thing around .... !!
> 
> Speaking from experience ... It looks as if you are interested in portrait types photos... If that is ... I suggest a lens in the 70mm (also the 85 mm)range with the 1.5 crop factor the D3400 has ... which would put you in perfect portrait range of 105 mm ...
> 
> I use a 24-70 Canon L lens on my 1.6 factor Canon cameras ...again that put pretty near the 100/125 mm portrait lens ...



Yeah,,,, I was gonna say maybe somewhere around 105mm for portraits,,,, you may be able to find a good aftermarket lense,,,, you won't really need a fast lense for portraits,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jun 28, 2017)

The 'Nifty Fifty " is a needed lens BUT , you have 18-55 mm covered . the 50mm ($125-150 ) lens is not much sharper than what you have ....the 18-105mm kit lens would be a step up ,OR like stated already 85mm or 105mm prime would be a better /bigger step . I would actually suggest the 24-70 mm Nikon lens BUT ,it comes with a $1800 price tag .


----------



## ssramage (Jun 28, 2017)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> The 'Nifty Fifty " is a needed lens BUT , you have 18-55 mm covered . the 50mm ($125-150 ) lens is not much sharper than what you have ....the 18-105mm kit lens would be a step up ,OR like stated already 85mm or 105mm prime would be a better /bigger step . I would actually suggest the 24-70 mm Nikon lens BUT ,it comes with a $1800 price tag .



Thanks for the advice. 

Based on everything I've read, the 50mm is a "must have" lens but it sounds like it's not that much better than what I have. This lens was attractive to me starting out just because of the price point ($150 or so).

I'll start thinking more towards a 85mm or 105mm. This will likely come a lot later though because it looks like those lenses cost more than I spent on the camera!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Based on everything I've read, the 50mm is a "must have" lens but it sounds like it's not that much better than what I have. This lens was attractive to me starting out just because of the price point ($150 or so).
> 
> I'll start thinking more towards a 85mm or 105mm. This will likely come a lot later though because it looks like those lenses cost more than I spent on the camera!



You might be able to get a Sigma cheaper,,,,


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jun 28, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Based on everything I've read, the 50mm is a "must have" lens but it sounds like it's not that much better than what I have. This lens was attractive to me starting out just because of the price point ($150 or so).
> 
> I'll start thinking more towards a 85mm or 105mm. This will likely come a lot later though because it looks like those lenses cost more than I spent on the camera!



Trust me , I understand . It becomes an addiction . "MUST HAVE ---------------! "  "I NEED --------------- !" LOL . before you realize it 15-20K invested and your wife still shaking her head  One note tho , if you are going to stay in the hobby , its  worth waiting till you can afford higher quality ,OR , you can do as I have , Buy the lower end stuff ,just to go back and get the better lens at a later date . That leaves you with several pieces that will never get used ,and are not worth the pain of trying to sale them .


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 28, 2017)

Again .... don't overlook the used department for lens ... If you keep an eye open ... you can find some good values ...


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 30, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Looking good,,,, especially the one with the baby being held looking over the shoulder,,,, what camera are you using?



Yea
I like the B&W's!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Awesome shots for the first day!  (And in manual mode no less!)

I've got two 50 mm lens, and I bet I've taken less than 100 shots with them (and I've taken many, many 10,000s of shots).  That's not to say that I've not taken shots at or around 50 mm, but seldom with my 50 mm primes...

Keep on sharing!


----------

